# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Διακοπουλες

## kolakoka

μεσα στον Αυγουστο θα κατεβω Ναυπακτο για να αραξω καμποσο.Αν θελετε βοηθεια σε κατι ευχαριστως να βοηθησω,αν μπορω.
Ισως μου την βαρεσει και στριμοξω στο αμαξι το pc και κανενα πιατακι για 
να κανουμε καμια δοκιμουλα απο Μαναγουλη!!

----------

